# Hilo de las organizaciones estatales ANIMÁNDONOS a tomar drogas ilegales.



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Ago 2011)

Inauguro el hilo con esta organización subvencionada por el Gobierno Vasco :8:

AI LAKET!!

_Alucinen_ ustedes con el póster:







Aquí lo tienen _"disfrutarás más :8: si lo tienes en cuenta"_. Abajo a la izquierda está el escudo del Gobierno Vasco.

Vamos a ver: *Yo soy antiprohibicionista*. Creo que TODAS las drogas deberían venderse libremente en farmacias a mayores de edad. Todas. 

...pero lo que es INACEPTABLE es que una organización que _*funciona con dinero*_ de impuestos te explique que _"disfrutarás más"_ si consumes drogas así o asao.

* Una cosa es tolerar los vicios ajenos por respeto a la libertad de los demás.

* Otra cosa enteramente distinta es FOMENTAR vicios ajenos con dinero extraído a la fuerza vía impuestos.​
Pósters como este con el membrete del gobierno autonómico mandan un mensaje de "normalidad" sobre el consumo de drogas ilegales (que son muy dañinas, por cierto, por más que sea una inmoralidad prohibir su consumo a adultos).

*¿No sabían ustedes cómo esnifar "correctamente drogas?*. ¡El Gobierno Vasco se lo explica y además les reparte un "turulo" (tubo de esnifado) para que esnifen "correctamente"!













*¿Es usted un adolescente vasco y tiene una lonja alquilada con sus amiguetes?. * ¡El Gobierno Vasco le informa sobre cómo _"reducir los riesgos"_ con el _"uso lúdico"_ (léase, DROGAS) de su lonja!. ¡Hasta analizan drogas "gratis"!.













*¿No decía Niño Becerra que iban a ir "normalizando" el tema drogas?.*

Ah, vean cómo se ridiculiza al PADRE (señor de pajarita) del adolescente (eterno) que recibe este tipo de mensajes.







Tiene todos los tópicos de la respetabilidad burguesa: Pelo peinado, gafapastas diseño años 60, pajarita y chaleco.

Va a haber que dar la razón a esas asociaciones familiares católicas, porque van a terminar teniendo razón en que el programa de fondo del estado es *triturar a la familia*. Nótese también que el caricaturizado es el _padre_, no la _madre_.

Nótese también que la persona para la cual están diseñados estos mensajes *VIVE MANTENIDA POR SUS PADRES*, por más (foto inferior) que quiera pensar de sí mism* que es "cool". La foto inferior es como quisiera ser el que recibe este tipo de mensajes.

Abundando en el triste estado material y existencial de quienes reciben estos mensajes, los "premios" que da esta asociación son... lotes de 200 y 100 condones. 

*En otro orden de cosas:* Atentos a lo que dice el _flyer_ (ver escudo del Gobierno Vasco al final) sobre la heroína:

_En consumos habituales los 
efectos secundarios provocan 
una bajada de las defensas 
del organismo_​
Exactamente lo que dice Peter Duesberg: El SIDA lo causan las drogas, no el "VIH".

Ver más al respecto en: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rsion-oficial-sobre-el-sida-es-un-fraude.html 

...y en especial en el hilo que documenta biográfica y científicamente que Rock Hudson y Freddie Mercury murieron por consumo de drogas, no por el "VIH":

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-entonces-rock-hudson-y-freddie-mercury.html

Encontrado tirando del hilo vasco:







Obsérvese en la imagen los signos satánicos de las manos...







...así como el futuro de piercings, rastas, tatuajes y ombligos al aire que la web promueve, amén del futuro UNIRACIAL de todo el mundo con la piel color aceituna. Es curioso: No se ve una sola persona con al piel blanca (¿o tienen todos ictericia por consumo de heroína?)....

...es una web del _Ayuntamiento de Portugalete_ :8: (Vizcaya).

Kolokon - La forma joven de entender el sexo, las drogas y el rock & Roll

_"Kolokon.com"_. Si lo hubiese leído en una de esas novelas satíricas de don Fernando Vizcaíno Casas me hubiese dicho: _"¡Qué exagerado es escribiendo sátiras Vizcaíno Casas!"_. Pues bien: No es una sátira. ES LA REALIDAD. 

Observen los consejos que dan:

_EL ROLLITO DE LA COCA…

Consume en compañía, por lo que pueda pasar.
No consumas más después del bajón o cuando se acabe, te sentirás peor.
Si consumes coca y alcohol a la vez, consumirás mayor cantidad de las dos cosas.
Si has decidido consumir espera que te suba y no tengas prisa por meterte._

Kolokon - La forma joven de entender el sexo, las drogas y el rock & Roll​
_LOS PORROS PUEDEN HACER QUE…

Te relajes y te sientas bien.
Tengas ganas de hablar y tus sentidos sean más agudos.
Te rías, todo te parece divertido.
El estado de ánimo en el que te encuentras influye totalmente en sus efectos.
Te amodorres o te aceleres según la cantidad y calidad de lo que fumes, si estás sól@ o acompañad@._

Kolokon - La forma joven de entender el sexo, las drogas y el rock & Roll​
_Si bebes hazlo porque quieres, no por ser más guay, más mayor, más enrollad@, más alt@, más guap@… ¡El alcohol no hace milagros!. No lo hagas a escondidas. Hazlo con gente con la que estés a gusto, ¡y que haya buen rollito!.

BEBER ALCOHOL HACE QUE…

CON EL PUNTITO…

Sientas que te diviertes más, que no tienes problemas a tu alrededor.
Te creas la superestrella de la discoteca.
Te sientas segur@ de tí mism@, aunque sigas siendo el/la de siempre.
Rías con facilidad y tengas ganas de hablar sin parar.
Exaltes tu amor y simpatía hacia l@s demás en exceso. Incluso hacia tus enemig@s.
Sientes que tu capacidad de querer a l@s demás aumenta._

Kolokon - La forma joven de entender el sexo, las drogas y el rock & Roll​
Me ha entrado una curiosidad: ¿Quién gobierna en Portugalete?.

_Corporación
« Volver
*PSE-EE (PSOE)*
D. Mikel Torres Lorenzo
Alcalde_​
¡Qué poco me he sorprendido!.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (9 Ago 2011)

> ...pero lo que es INACEPTABLE es que una organización que funciona con dinero de impuestos te explique que "disfrutarás más" si consumes drogas así o asao.
> * Una cosa es tolerar los vicios ajenos por respeto a la libertad de los demás.
> 
> * Otra cosa enteramente distinta es FOMENTAR vicios ajenos con dinero extraído a la fuerza vía impuestos.



Todo lo legal es susceptible de impulso público. No hay nada inmoral ni errado en fomentar conductas legales. Nada.


----------



## Sealand (9 Ago 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Inauguro el hilo con esta organización subvencionada por el Gobierno Vasco :8:
> 
> AI LAKET!!
> 
> ...



Me parece intolerable...






















¿por qué no hacen los carteles en Euskera? 8:


----------



## elias2 (9 Ago 2011)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Todo lo legal es susceptible de impulso público. No hay nada inmoral ni errado en fomentar conductas legales. Nada.



Ahhhhhh.......ahora entiendo porque los politicos dan tanto por culo...estan fomentando la sodomia, actividad legal y por tanto susceptible de ser fomentada con dinero publico.

Mode ironic off.

Asi nos quiere el poder, drogados para no pensar.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (9 Ago 2011)

La peli "En tierra hostil" (The hurt locker) empieza con la frase de " la guerra es la mas potente de las drogas". Sin "kaleborroka", habra que ofrecerles sustitutos.


----------



## Intramuros (9 Ago 2011)

No me parece que estén fomentando el uso de drogas, están dando consejos sobre su consumo y eso entra dentro de la FORMACIÓN, INFORMACIÓN, EDUCACIÓN, algo muy necesario cuando se trata de consumir sustancias que llegan al consumidor después de haber pasado por una cadena formada por mafiosos, asesinos y analfabetos, y no, no estoy hablando de políticos ;-)


----------



## provolone (9 Ago 2011)

Edito por error. My apologies.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (9 Ago 2011)

> No me parece que estén fomentando el uso de drogas, están dando consejos sobre su consumo y eso entra dentro de la FORMACIÓN, INFORMACIÓN, EDUCACIÓN, algo muy necesario cuando se trata de consumir sustancias que llegan al consumidor después de haber pasado por una cadena formada por mafiosos, asesinos y analfabetos, y no, no estoy hablando de políticos ;-)



Además, hay que precisar (cosa que al creador del hilo se le "olvida") que el consumo en España es legal; siendo lo perseguido el comercio y fabricación de la sustancia.


----------



## Intramuros (9 Ago 2011)

elias2 dijo:


> Asi nos quiere el poder, drogados para no pensar.



Drogado se piensa más que viendo la tele por ejemplo ,además se dan alas a la imaginación cosa que la televisión anula por completo, te aseguro que muchas drogas han sido prohibidas precisamente por su capacidad para favorecer el pensamiento disidente alejado del pensamiento único que pretenden promover los políticos.


----------



## Sealand (9 Ago 2011)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Además, hay que precisar (cosa que al creador del hilo se le "olvida") que el consumo en España es legal; siendo lo perseguido el comercio y fabricación de la sustancia.



Ese es el problema, se debería perseguir y castigar el consumo y no la producción y comercio, si no penalizas el consumo no conseguirás nunca acabar con el problema de las drogas.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (9 Ago 2011)

> Ese es el problema, se debería perseguir y castigar el consumo y no la producción y comercio, si no penalizas el consumo no conseguirás nunca acabar con el problema de las drogas.



Sólo hay que ver a Portugal, cómo ha aumentado el consumo desde que la maría es legal....

Las drogas, como el sexo adolescente, son menos peligrosas con información que con prohibición.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Ago 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Va a haber que dar la razón a esas asociaciones familiares católicas, porque van a terminar teniendo razón en que el programa de fondo del estado es *triturar a la familia*.



La Iglesia Católica es la mayor de las drogas en España y otros muchos países.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Ago 2011)

Intramuros dijo:


> Drogado se piensa más que viendo la tele por ejemplo



Drogado _se cree_ que se piensa más. 

En mi (breve) etapa porrera tuve la idea de escribir las "genialidades" que se me ocurrían estando fumado, y hasta grabé cintas (que aún guardo) con las "melodías geniales" e "increíbles ideas" que tenía estando fumado.

Chorradas, todo chorradas.

Con la coca en los años 80 hubo un fenómeno muy interesante entre brokers financieros: Hacían verdaderos DISPARATES (de perder millones de dólares en unas horas) porque con el subidón de la cocaína confundían ideas disparatadas con "genialidades",


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (9 Ago 2011)

> Drogado se cree que se piensa más.
> 
> En mi (breve) etapa porrera tuve la idea de escribir las "genialidades" que se me ocurrían estando fumado, y hasta grabé cintas (que aún guardo) con las "melodías geniales" e "increíbles ideas" que tenía estando fumado.
> 
> ...



Puede referirse a las anfetas y otras drogas para mejorar la concentración y el rendimiento.


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (9 Ago 2011)

soma para el pueblo!!! 
esto no es información, es *normalización.* a saber a quien benefician con esto.


todo parece indicar que quieren extender el uso de drogas para algún oscuro fin como cobrar impuestos por ellas, favorecer cárteles de droga o controlar a la población.






¿y esto lo pegan en las escuelas?

y luego prohiben poner una mujer en la foto de un escaparate de una peluquería pues incita al sexsismo... progres...


----------



## allseeyingeye (9 Ago 2011)

otra puta mierda de hilo como los que hace Bandicoot Crash sobre el mismo particular.

A veces parece, que mi presencia aqui no os sirve de nada 


Muy trabajada la seleccion visual y bla bla bla, para llegar a unas conclusiones fachas, por un tio que dice que es Ayn Randiano.

En fin....


----------



## Monty (9 Ago 2011)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> otra puta mierda de hilo como los que hace Bandicoot Crash sobre el mismo particular.
> 
> A veces parece, que mi presencia aqui no os sirve de nada
> 
> ...



Para puta mierda de hilo, esta:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-la-cantidad-de-liberatas-retras-que-hay.html


----------



## allseeyingeye (9 Ago 2011)

Monty dijo:


> Para puta mierda de hilo, esta:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-la-cantidad-de-liberatas-retras-que-hay.html



Ya, pero yo no me lo he "currado 1000", para acabar siendo una puta mierda igual.



Yo os tengo aqui para que me informeis de cosas, no para que estes todo el dia con masturbaciones facheriles autoestimulatorias, :vomito: que no me valen absolutamente para nada


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Ago 2011)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> La peli "En tierra hostil" (The hurt locker) empieza con la frase de " la guerra es la mas potente de las drogas". Sin "kaleborroka", habra que ofrecerles sustitutos.



En los años 80 ETA solía asesinar a narcotraficantes, y Herri Batasuna no perdía ocasión de decir que la heroína en el País Vasco la metía la Policía, para "eliminar la combatividad de la juventud vasca".

Francisco Gil, otra vctima de la hipcrita campaa de HB y ETA contra el narcotrfico - In Memoriam

A mí me parecía todo una demencia más de la "izquierda abertzale", como cuando dijeron que el estreno de la película "Gandhi" era un intento de "desmovilizar al pueblo vasco", cuando elogiaban al Cura Santa Cruz y demás bizarradas. 

...pero viendo lo que hace esta organización *-pagada con fondos del Gobierno Vasco del PSOE-* no me ha quedado más remedio que acordarme de lo que decía ETA en los 80 y reconocer que quizás *-sólo quizás-* los etarras llevaban algo de razón.


----------



## Revuelta (9 Ago 2011)

> En los años 80 ETA solía asesinar a narcotraficantes, y Herri Batasuna no perdía ocasión de decir que la heroína en el País Vasco la metía la Policía, para "eliminar la combatividad de la juventud vasca".



Tengo entendido que todo eso fue un tema de chivateos y confidentes con la policia mucho más turbio que matar a un tio solo por llenar Euskal Herria de drogas.


----------



## carpetano (9 Ago 2011)

Esta sociedad está podrida.

¿Alguién se imagina la reacción de las "autotidades" y estamentos públicos actualmente, ante una campaña similar, defendiento tú propia decisión a fumar pese a lo que digan los demás (tú familia), o promoviendo o exponiendo como debe ser el consumo responsable y sin riesgos del tabaco o las hamburguesas XXL?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Ago 2011)

carpetano dijo:


> Esta sociedad está podrida



Coincido con usted: Esta sociedad se va a la mierda. Una cosa es no perseguir las drogas (que no se deberían perseguir entre adultos). Otra cosa es FOMENTAR SU CONSUMO CON DINERO DE IMPUESTOS.

Mire lo que he encontrado tirando del hilo vasco:







Obsérvese en la imagen los signos satánicos de las manos...







...así como el futuro de piercings, rastas, tatuajes y ombligos al aire que la web promueve, amén del futuro UNIRACIAL de todo el mundo con la piel color aceituna. Es curioso: No se ve una sola persona con al piel blanca (¿o tienen todos ictericia por consumo de heroína?)....

...es una web del _Ayuntamiento de Portugalete_ :8: (Vizcaya).

Kolokon - La forma joven de entender el sexo, las drogas y el rock & Roll

_"Kolokon.com"_. Si lo hubiese leído en una de esas novelas satíricas de don Fernando Vizcaíno Casas me hubiese dicho: _"¡Qué exagerado es escribiendo sátiras Vizcaíno Casas!"_. Pues bien: No es una sátira. ES LA REALIDAD. 

Observen los consejos que dan:

_EL ROLLITO DE LA COCA…

Consume en compañía, por lo que pueda pasar.
No consumas más después del bajón o cuando se acabe, te sentirás peor.
Si consumes coca y alcohol a la vez, consumirás mayor cantidad de las dos cosas.
Si has decidido consumir espera que te suba y no tengas prisa por meterte._

Kolokon - La forma joven de entender el sexo, las drogas y el rock & Roll​
_LOS PORROS PUEDEN HACER QUE…

Te relajes y te sientas bien.
Tengas ganas de hablar y tus sentidos sean más agudos.
Te rías, todo te parece divertido.
El estado de ánimo en el que te encuentras influye totalmente en sus efectos.
Te amodorres o te aceleres según la cantidad y calidad de lo que fumes, si estás sól@ o acompañad@._

Kolokon - La forma joven de entender el sexo, las drogas y el rock & Roll​
_Si bebes hazlo porque quieres, no por ser más guay, más mayor, más enrollad@, más alt@, más guap@… ¡El alcohol no hace milagros!. No lo hagas a escondidas. Hazlo con gente con la que estés a gusto, ¡y que haya buen rollito!.

BEBER ALCOHOL HACE QUE…

CON EL PUNTITO…

Sientas que te diviertes más, que no tienes problemas a tu alrededor.
Te creas la superestrella de la discoteca.
Te sientas segur@ de tí mism@, aunque sigas siendo el/la de siempre.
Rías con facilidad y tengas ganas de hablar sin parar.
Exaltes tu amor y simpatía hacia l@s demás en exceso. Incluso hacia tus enemig@s.
Sientes que tu capacidad de querer a l@s demás aumenta._

Kolokon - La forma joven de entender el sexo, las drogas y el rock & Roll​
Me ha entrado una curiosidad: ¿Quién gobierna en Portugalete?.

_Corporación
« Volver
*PSE-EE (PSOE)*
D. Mikel Torres Lorenzo
Alcalde_​
¡Qué poco me he sorprendido!.


----------



## carpetano (9 Ago 2011)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Puede referirse a las anfetas y otras drogas para mejorar la concentración y el rendimiento.



Ejemplos de gente que consume o ha consumido metanfetamina, xantinas, desoxiefedrina y demás drogas anfetamínicas. La *mejoría en poco tiempo en rendimiento y concentración* es evidente y espectacular:

   

Además, todo el mundo sabe, que cuando alguién es un yonki en la puta calle o está colocado, lo primero que hace es concentrarse y seguir lúcidamente los más elementales consejos de cuidado y profilaxis en el consumo de drogas


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Ago 2011)

No se vayan todavía, que aún hay más:







Observen que a estos los financia TODO INSTITUCIÓN HABIDA Y POR HABER:

Colaboran y Apoyan







_Nightlife Empowerment and Well-being Implementation Project (2011-2014)_

_WTF_?. ¿_Nightlife Empowerment_?. ¿Pero qué Hostias es esto?. ¿En manos de quiénes estamos?.

























...¿y qué nos enseña esta tan multisubvencionada organización de _Nightlife empowerment_ :ouch::ouch::ouch:?:

_Sé especialmente prudente si vas a fumar pasta base o crack_​
...que es algo así como decirte que seas especialmente prudente si vas a saltar al foso de los leones en el zoo...







Dios santo, te están diciendo que _"seas especialmente prudente"_ si vas a fumar crack :ouch::ouch::ouch:...no me lo puedo creer. El Crack es un _*NO GO*_ absoluto, incluso para viejos drogotas impenitenetes como Manuel Escohotado.

No doy crédito a mis ojos. Vean lo que se escribe en un folleto (PDF) con el membrete del Ministerio de Sanidad:

_*19* Quiérete Disfruta

El consumo responsable te permitirá disfrutar más de las drogas que a fin de cuentas es para lo que las tomas. Disfrútalas pues sin miedo sin culpa con respeto con cuidado con amor propio

Enjoy the party! Enjoy controlling!_

http://energycontrol.org/files/pdfs/Folleto+Responsabilidad+y+Consumo+II.pdf​






* Esto ya NO ES el "control de daños" abogado por Antonio Escohotado (y con el que estoy completamente de acuerdo).

* Esto es decirle a la gente -¡DESDE EL MINISTERIOS DE SANIDAD!- _"disfrute drogándose sin miedo y sin culpa"_.

Lean también el folleto _"Ética Etílica"_. Con membrete del Ministerio del Interior. Estética _feista_ a más no poder. Ah, es del 2003. Esta basura no es sólo cosa del PSOE...


----------



## Deva (9 Ago 2011)

¡Está pasando! Saludos de Borja Prieto: Las mejores peores campañas ANTI-DROGA: 1ª PARTE


----------



## Denyuri (9 Ago 2011)

pues que queréis que os diga, viendo las campañas habituales de la FAD, que se basan en mentir o exagerar, la de los turutos por lo menos sí me parece informativa (y evitará que muchos garrulos acaben en Urgencias con hemorragia nasal)


----------



## Asurbanipal (9 Ago 2011)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> *Sólo hay que ver a Portugal, cómo ha aumentado el consumo desde que la maría es legal...*.
> 
> Las drogas, como el sexo adolescente, son menos peligrosas con información que con prohibición.



¿En Portugal la marihuana legal?
Pon enlace.ienso:


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (9 Ago 2011)

> Coincido con usted: Esta sociedad se va a la mierda. Una cosa es no perseguir las drogas (que no se deberían perseguir entre adultos). Otra cosa es FOMENTAR SU CONSUMO CON DINERO DE IMPUESTOS.



Si el consumo es un acto legal (que lo es), no hay motivo alguno para no fomentarlo. ¿Acaso no está bien fomentar la legalidad?



> ¿En Portugal la marihuana legal?
> Pon enlace.
> __________________



Es legal tenerla (hasta 10 dosis al mismo tiempo) y su consumo y compra, pero no su cultivo (una cosa lógica, por cierto).

La despenalización de las drogas en Portugal funcionó



> Ejemplos de gente que consume o ha consumido metanfetamina, xantinas, desoxiefedrina y demás drogas anfetamínicas. La mejoría en poco tiempo en rendimiento y concentración es evidente y espectacular:



Me refiero a las que se toman para estudiar, o a las que toman los pilotos de combate para aguantar las horas de misión.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Ago 2011)

Denyuri dijo:


> pues que queréis que os diga, viendo las campañas habituales de la FAD, que se basan en mentir o exagerar, la de los turutos por lo menos sí me parece informativa (y evitará que muchos garrulos acaben en Urgencias con hemorragia nasal)



¿Puedes enlazar una sola mentira en una campaña de FAD? 



> (*Nota persona de Ayn Randiano2:* Qué mal me caía la FAD, me tuve que tragar todos sus mensajes al cargar juegos en el Amstrad en los años 80, y encima entonces estaba presidida por el General Gutiérrez Mellado, ex-División Azul, que por aquel entonces me parecía el epítome del militar siniestro).



¿Te parece sensato que el _Ministerio de Sanidad_ :8: financie y ponga su membrete a esta afirmación?:

_Quiérete Disfruta

El consumo responsable te permitirá disfrutar más de las drogas que a fin de cuentas es para lo que las tomas. Disfrútalas pues sin miedo sin culpa con respeto con cuidado con amor propio_​
¿Puede un Ministerio de Sanidad decirte que *"disfrutes sin miedo"* de substancias tales como la *Cocaína* (que destroza el circuito de refuerzo de la conducta en el ser humano, puede matar a la primera dosis) la *Heroína* (que también puede matar a la primera dosis si te pasas) o el *LSD* (que puede mandar al psiquiátrico de por vida a sus usuarios)?.


----------



## Yomismita (9 Ago 2011)

Que te analizan las drogas, dicen... ya me gustaría saber que tipo de análisis es ese.

Hace unos años en las noticias ya hablaban de una organización que "analizaba" las drogas en las entradas de las discotecas :: Obviamente se limitarían a hacer un test para detectar la presencia o no de "principio activo" ¿Y el resto de la pasti? Pues a saber que llevaría...

Esto me recuerda una conversación en "callejeros", está la reportera hablando con un trapichero y le dice "esto ya no tiene casi droga, es... " y la reportera "¿mierda?" y el trapichero muy serio "¿mierda? pues mucho menos daño te va a hacer ésto que la que es pura"

Mejor o peor, sin un análisis "de verdad" imposible saberlo.

Por cierto la historia esta de que los cuernecitos los "inventó" Ronnie James Dio poniéndolos de moda en la tribu heavy... pues va a ser que no... ya se lo ves a hacer gente que dudo que sepan ni quien era Dio... me esta dando mal rollito y todo.


----------



## Denyuri (9 Ago 2011)

La ONG que analiza drogas es Energy Control. y casi que se agradece, hay que ver la de gente que es capaz de tragarse cualquier cosa, sin molestarse en saber de donde viene, y entre las pirulas que llevan heroína, el mdma o la ketamina, les puede pasar cualquier cosa.

Ahora no tengo tiempo para buscar campañas viejas, pero, de hecho, ya han sido asesorados para cambiar el formato del mensaje, porque no estaba llegando a la población que tenía que llegar. Con algunos se lo curran, pero con otros ya es en plan "una raya y acabarás tirado" y eso se lo dices a un chaval que se mueve en un ambiente de policonsumo de sustancias estupefacientes y no le impacta en absoluto, le da la risa. La efectividad en este tipo de campañas últimamente se incrementa con los cambios continuos en el mensaje, para que no se habitúe a ellos el público y pierda sensibilidad


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (10 Ago 2011)

> ¿Puede un Ministerio de Sanidad decirte que "disfrutes sin miedo" de substancias tales como la Cocaína (que destroza el circuito de refuerzo de la conducta en el ser humano, puede matar a la primera dosis) la Heroína (que también puede matar a la primera dosis si te pasas) o el LSD (que puede mandar al psiquiátrico de por vida a sus usuarios)?.



^

Si, un ministerio puede decirte que "disfrutes sin miedo" de cualquier actividad legal.

Legal = puede promocionarse; ilegal = no. Todo lo demás son prejuicios.


----------



## Yomismita (10 Ago 2011)

Denyuri dijo:


> La ONG que analiza drogas es Energy Control. y casi que se agradece, hay que ver la de gente que es capaz de tragarse cualquier cosa, sin molestarse en saber de donde viene, y entre las pirulas que llevan heroína, el mdma o la ketamina, les puede pasar cualquier cosa.



¿Pero qué clase de análisis van a poder hacer en un cutre stand en 10 minutos? No creo que hagan falta muchas nociones de química para entender que un análisis como es debido se hace en laboratorio y lleva algo más de tiempo.


----------



## Yomismita (10 Ago 2011)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> ^
> 
> Si, un ministerio puede decirte que "disfrutes sin miedo" de cualquier actividad legal.
> 
> Legal = puede promocionarse; ilegal = no. Todo lo demás son prejuicios.



¿Conducir tu coche cuando cae una gran nevada?

¿Bañarte en la playa con bandera roja?

¿Irte a hacer montañismo con condiciones climatológicas adversas?

Coño, ¿y por qué no lo promocionan también?


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (10 Ago 2011)

> ¿Conducir tu coche cuando cae una gran nevada?
> 
> ¿Bañarte en la playa con bandera roja?
> 
> ...



La 2 es ilegal.

La 3, si no eres un experto, lo es prácticamente, puesto que se te obliga a pagar el rescate en caso de ser necesario.

Menudos ejemplos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Ago 2011)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> La 3, si no eres un experto, lo es prácticamente, puesto que se te obliga a pagar el rescate en caso de ser necesario



* Si tomas LSD y te quedas esquizofrénico _for life_, ¿quién paga la pensión de inutilidad?. Pagamos todos.

* Si te pasas con al dosis de heroína y sufres una parada cardiorespiratoria que te deja el cerebro sin irrigación y lelo de por vida, ¿quién paga la pensión de inutilidad?. Pagamos todos.

* Si te emborrachas y matas a alguien, ¿quién paga tu estancia en prisión?. Pagamos todos.​
El ejemplo es aplicable perfectamente.

Es INCREÍBLE que la misma clase política que hace que NO SE SEPA QUE HAY en las drogas callejeras (porque las han hecho ilegales) LUEGO PAGUE LOS ANÁLISIS de esas drogas.

*Pagamos 2 veces los contribuyentes:* *Primero* a la policía antinarcóticos para que cree el problema (la ilegalización hace que no se sepa qué componenetes hay en el producto ilegal), *Segundo* el análisis para saber qué componentes hay, problema creado por el dinero que hemos gastado primero...


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (10 Ago 2011)

> El ejemplo es aplicable perfectamente.
> 
> Es INCREÍBLE que la misma clase política que hace que NO SE SEPA QUE HAY en las drogas callejeras (porque las han hecho ilegales) LUEGO PAGUE LOS ANÁLISIS de esas drogas.
> 
> Pagamos 2 veces los contribuyentes: Primero a la policía antinarcóticos para que cree el problema (la ilegalización hace que no se sepa qué componenetes hay en el producto ilegal), Segundo el análisis para saber qué componentes hay, problema creado por el dinero que hemos gastado primero...



Si no quiere que se promocionen, prohíbalas. Pero todo lo legal puede ser promocionado. Si hay libertad para tomar drogas habrá publicidad, es lógico y normal.


----------



## allseeyingeye (10 Ago 2011)

vivir para ver.


Atencion, que la cosa tiene miga, para que veais como estan las cabezas:



_Un tio que se hace llamar Ayn Randi-ano, criticando las campañas pro droga estatales, que basan su mensaje, en la autonomia moral del individuo y en la asuncion de responsabilidades de este mismo, frente al estado.

_

Esto como el chiste ese de:

Sabes que el mundo se ha vuelto loco cuando:

El mejor golfista es negro (Tiger Woods)
El mejor rapero blanco (Emimen, es antiguo el chiste)
Los campeones de regatas marinas, Suizos
Los franceses acusan de Chauvinismo a los Americanos (fue cuando la guerra de irak)
etc.... /seguia.../


----------



## fukuoka (10 Ago 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> En los años 80 ETA solía asesinar a narcotraficantes, y Herri Batasuna no perdía ocasión de decir que la heroína en el País Vasco la metía la Policía, para "eliminar la combatividad de la juventud vasca".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fukuoka (10 Ago 2011)

_
allseeing eye dijo: _


> vivir para ver.
> 
> 
> Atencion, que la cosa tiene miga, para que veais como estan las cabezas:
> ...



Allsee, muchas veces estoy de acuerdo contigo pero esta vez no te entiendo, creo que hablas así por los roces que has tenido con Ayn en el pasado: es perfectamente coherente que un liberal (o un anarquista) no quiera que el dinero que aporta a la fuerza al Estado se gaste en adoctrinarnos :no:. Ya me informaré solito, si quiero, de lo que quiera , si el estado garantiza mi libertad de expresión e información, que es pa lo que está, no para editar panfletos. No creo que el estado me enseñe a hacerme más "autónomo" por saber preparar un chute intravenoso de heroína, por ejemplo, al revés, me hace más dependiente de los que lo venden si no conozco otra forma de ocio. 


Si, es el mundo al revés: el estado aconsejando hacer lo que aunque lícito (sería peor prohibirlo, lo hemos visto) nadie debería recomendar (sobretodo con dinero público) y el mismo estado encarcelando a libreros y quemando sus libros por "delitos de pensamiento" (caso Pedro Varela, por ejemplo, todavía en prisión), es decir, el que debería ser el garante de las libertades constitucionales (el Estado) convertido en censor y editor de panfletos para la casa del EscudoRojo y sus intereses....

Pa que veas como están las cabezas, ¿no ves que él también está pidiendo la legalización? ¿y si sumaramos fuerzas? ¿podríamos salir todos ganando? (y él a veces se pone corbata, a lo mejor nos hacen más caso si sumamos fuerzas todos  

Saludos.


----------



## elmastonto (10 Ago 2011)

Los argumentos de este hilo parecen demagogia para retards. Creo que sobran dedos de frente para entender que no es la incitación el motivo de estas campañas. Tan sólo parten de una realidad previamente existente e inerradicable, que es que la gente (y no poca) consume de un modo más ó menos habitual algún tipo de estupefaciente; *esto es un hecho que siempre ha ocurrido, ocurre y seguirá ocurriendo, se anime ó desanime* y según las estadísticas está en alza en los últimos años.

Y es a partir de esta realidad, absolutamente inalterable, cuando entran estas campañas que aportan un mínimo de educación e información ante el acto del consumo, tan respetable como libertad individual como cualquier otra.

Es como si en una sociedad en la que las prácticas sexuales liberales ó promiscuidad está prohibidas, la gente en general pasa de dicha prohibición, y surgen unas campañas de información para que al menos ante dicha e inevitable situación, la gente tome en consideración unas pautas mínimas de educación y seguridad sexual. Ante una analogía como esta, una persona tan "lúcida" como el autor del hilo, interpretaría que el motivo de dicha iniciativa es "animar" a la gente a tener relaciones sexuales.


Personalmente mucho más ineficaces, hipócritas e irreales son las campañas habituales de "no consumas X", "drogas = MALAS", "cree y haz lo que yo te diga"... etc.

Demagogia directamente proporcional a planez encefalográmica.


----------



## Denyuri (10 Ago 2011)

uy sí, Pedro Varela está encarcelado por "librero". Venga hombre, que difundir ideas xenófobas SÍ que está prohibido por la ley, así como la incitación al odio.

Y no, listillos, no necesitáis un laboratorio para saber qué lleva una pastilla. ¿Nunca habéis visto los reactivos o qué?¿No sabéis que con una tira reactiva se puede saber incluso la pureza de la farlopa? Y en vez de andar repitiendo droga=caca, al menos se molestan en explicarles porqué es una caca meterse algo con un 20% de pureza, 80% de corte. Si de verdad queremos que sirva para prevenir, es mejor que la información sea útil


----------



## CANILLAS (10 Ago 2011)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> otra puta mierda de hilo como los que hace Bandicoot Crash sobre el mismo particular.
> 
> A veces parece, que mi presencia aqui no os sirve de nada
> 
> ...



Menos mal que hay seres de luz como usted para decirnos lo que está bien y lo que está mal, además de repartir carnets de facha.


----------



## JyQ (10 Ago 2011)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Puede referirse a las anfetas y otras drogas para mejorar la concentración y el rendimiento.



Alterar de cualquier manera el equilibrio químico del cerebro siempre resta racionalidad haciendo subir o bajar peligrosamente los niveles de empatía y autoconfianza, en realidad se piensa menos, no piensas una mierda o lo que piensas es generalmente falso pues la realidad está distorsionada.

Canna, paranoia, miedos absurdos, transiciones psicóticas (en este caso depende mucho del tipo de persona y su tendencia, si es fuerte de conciencia, se divierte, pero a la larga trae rayadas, mucha gente no fuma por ello y seguro que os lo han dicho).
Coca, demasiadas ganas de hacer algo impulsivamente.
Anfetas, speed, cristal, crees que todo el mundo es tu amigo, todo te importa un carajo y no puedes pensar tampoco en las consecuencias (no es que no las piensas es que te dan igual, sólo piensas en disfrutar ahora, la gente se pone insoportable y cansina)
Alcohol, todos sabemos lo que es aguantar a un borracho cansino que luego se arrepiente de muchas cosas que hizo.
Heroína, aquí si que no piensas nada pues entras en un profundo y placentero ensueño, después tu vida se dedica a buscar la forma de conseguir la siguiente dosis.
LSD, jajajaja, ni lo comento, nuestros políticos le pegan a esto seguro.
Setas, pues lo mismo, en este caso por lo menos puedes controlar lo que estás haciendo aunque tu visión se distorsione o te entre algún estado paranoico irreal.

Yo he disfrutado de estados alterados de conciencia (jaco nunca) y en general me han gustado, pero no me engaño justificando que eso es bueno, en realidad es una puta mierda, el único estado equilibrado que te permite pensar con calma es el normal.

Muchos de los que consumen por hábito (ADICCIÓN) son conscientes de que en realidad no les gustaría estar consumiendo y bastantes de ellos dirían que eviten joderse la vida a la gente que quiere empezar, pero todo esto no te lo dicen los carteles. Si lo que dicen estos carteles según vosotros es cierto y lo que digo yo también, ¿por qué lo que digo yo no puede entrar?

Si ahora se ven más normales las drogas que antes, no creo que sea precisamente por el boca-oído.

Cambiando de tema, ¿ahora le vas a enseñar a la gente que consume lo que dicen los carteles? y a tu padre a hacer hijos también ya de paso... jajajaja.

Venga, ahora que vengan vuestras piedras justificando lo guays que son vuestros colocones y la información que todo consumidor ya sabe.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (10 Ago 2011)

> uy sí, Pedro Varela está encarcelado por "librero". Venga hombre, que difundir ideas xenófobas SÍ que está prohibido por la ley, así como la incitación al odio.



Está encerrado por cosas diferentes. Si fuese por incitación al odio, habría medio millón de presos en España.


----------



## elmastonto (10 Ago 2011)

JyQ dijo:


> Alterar de cualquier manera el equilibrio químico del cerebro siempre resta racionalidad haciendo subir o bajar peligrosamente los niveles de empatía y autoconfianza, en realidad se piensa menos, no piensas una mierda o lo que piensas es generalmente falso pues la realidad está distorsionada.



Ni puta idea macho, así de claro. Es lo típico que suele pasarles a los que generalizan y en el fondo no tienen conocimiento más allá de los mantras y dogmas populares que cualquiera pregona alegremente.

Para empezar, no sé de dónde sacas eso del equilibrio químico natural, y que no se puede optimizar la lucidez/concentración en momentos puntuales. Precisamente existen una infinidad de suplementos o "smart drugs" que (drogas recreativas ó no) sirven y están de sobra contrastadas para ese fin. Y esto por no hablar de fármacos. Otra cosa es su protocolo de uso adecuado, uso/abuso a largo plazo y demás indicaciones a tener en cuenta. 

Pero lanzar generalizaciones así tan tajante sin tener ni zorra idea, pues para mejor no digas nada. Y te aconsejo que no repliques a esto sin antes tratar en todo caso de informarte un poco o te van a llover owneds 

Es lo que tiene hablar sin tener ni zorra xD


----------



## Gitana (10 Ago 2011)

Si esos carteles se colocan en un centro de Proyecto Hombre, por ejemplo, pues les vería alguna utilidad. No sé si es el caso.
Pero dar esa clase de información a gente que no tiene por qué tener ese problema me parece absurdo. Está demostrado que la información no basta, es necesaria la educación. Que den charlas a los chavales, aunque se lo tomen a cachondeo algo se les quedará, y sobre todo, calará el hecho de que les estarán educando, no meramente informando. Luego harán lo que les dé la gana, pero al menos tendrán algo más de criterio.


----------



## Walter Eucken (11 Ago 2011)

Yo creo que se hace bien en informar a quien ya ha tomado la decisión de consumir drogas, que debe de hacer para reducir el daño. Me parece muy oportuno.

Ahora no me gusta un pelo el "formato" elegido. El "marketing" si se me permite. Efectivamente traslada una sensación de incitación al consumo, de "que guay es ponerse hasta arriba"..

No me extraña nada que el partido que esté detrás de esto sea el PSOE. No me extraña lo más mínimo.


----------



## aiskolari (11 Ago 2011)

La política en drogas la marcan los USA realmente a nivel mundial. Aquí se seguirá su dictado aunque ya hace mucho que se inauguró lo de la prevención de riesgo que para algunos es un estímulo al consumo aunque parece ser que no.

Y no, no todas las drogas se pueden vender libremente, hay cosas que deben estar prohibidas, esto lo defiende cualquier persona instruida en el tema como Antonio Escohotado.

Lo que si se puede es abrir el abanico a bastantes sustancias, siempre que haya un aprendizaje previo y se tenga la edad suficiente para discernir las cosas, quizá 25 años sería un buen limite pero es cuestion de hacer estudios. De todas formas es algo que no se va a hacer pues como digo la politica drogas la marcan los USA que tienen grandes intereses y no de salud en esta cuestion.


----------



## aiskolari (11 Ago 2011)

Y por cierto, yo tengo libritos editados en la epoca en que Rajoy era presidente y te mandaban a casa un folleto de drogas con informacion objetiva, me gustó que no pretendía incitar al uso ni al desuso, simplemente ponía la información de una realidad social y luego tu decidas. 

Lo único malo es la criminalización sistemática, pues a lo largo de la historia las drogas han servido a la humanidad y mejorado su existencia, era curioso que en el colegio o instituto nadie te dijera que Goya, Freud y muchos otros grandes tomaban drogas de forma habitual. Nos ha jodido, así tambien hubiera entendido yo lo del yo el superyo y toda esa movida...jja


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (11 Ago 2011)

> Lo único malo es la criminalización sistemática, pues a lo largo de la historia las drogas han servido a la humanidad y mejorado su existencia, era curioso que en el colegio o instituto nadie te dijera que Goya, Freud y muchos otros grandes tomaban drogas de forma habitual. Nos ha jodido, así tambien hubiera entendido yo lo del yo el superyo y toda esa movida...jja



Y el por qué Van Gogh aparece sin oreja en sus retratos xD.


----------



## JyQ (11 Ago 2011)

elmastonto dijo:


> Ni puta idea macho, así de claro. Es lo típico que suele pasarles a los que generalizan y en el fondo no tienen conocimiento más allá de los mantras y dogmas populares que cualquiera pregona alegremente.
> 
> Para empezar, no sé de dónde sacas eso del equilibrio químico natural, y que no se puede optimizar la lucidez/concentración en momentos puntuales. Precisamente existen una infinidad de suplementos o "smart drugs" que (drogas recreativas ó no) sirven y están de sobra contrastadas para ese fin. Y esto por no hablar de fármacos. Otra cosa es su protocolo de uso adecuado, uso/abuso a largo plazo y demás indicaciones a tener en cuenta.
> 
> ...



No hablé de fármacos, hablé de mierda que compras en las calles y de autoprescripción, ¿o es que la gente que le pega a algo va al médico a preguntarle?.

Vete a drogarte tranquilo con tu psiquiatra que está claro que necesitas uno ya. A ver si te deja mas tonto de lo que tu nick dice.

Toda droga o fármaco tiene efectos secundarios y no curan nada, sólo parchean, cuando las quitas el cerebro ya no produce las suyas propias y esa persona se queda como tú de ******* pero bueno, vamos a poner que llevas razón y todos contentos.


----------



## Walter Eucken (11 Ago 2011)

No seas absurdo. Siguiendo tu lógica deberíamos eliminar los balcones de los hoteles para evitar cosas así. ¿No? A mi me parece lógico que se enseñe que a partir de las dos cañas de cerverza está demostrado que se inflama el hígado por ejemplo y que por tanto el que decida a beber se atenga a las consecuencias.

Pues con otras sustancias igual. No veo malo en que adviertan que snifar coca con billetes de banco tiene un riesgo añadido de contraer enfermedades.



Gatoo_ dijo:


> Supongo que también te parecerá oportuno dar clases de cómo tirarse desde un balcón sin desnucarse, ¿no?. Ellos lo han decidido, habrá que enseñarles ienso:


----------



## Yomismita (11 Ago 2011)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> La 2 es ilegal.
> 
> La 3, si no eres un experto, lo es prácticamente, puesto que se te obliga a pagar el rescate en caso de ser necesario.
> 
> Menudos ejemplos.



La 2 no es ilegal en todos los sitios. Depende del ayuntamiento.

La tres, no tiene nada que ver pagar rescate (lo pagas seas experto o no) con la legalidad/ilegalidad del acto en sí.


----------



## Walter Eucken (11 Ago 2011)

El adicto es un enfermo. Y debería poder tomar su dosis en un hospital, con control, siempre orientado a una reducción progresiva de esta o su inclusión en programas como el de metadona por ejemplo. Quizás la dosis que transitoriamente se le ofreciera debería de tener algún coste. Para pagar un seguro en caso de incurrir en gastos mayores. Ponerle multas es tontería, pues lo vas a abocar al robo. Y no tratarlo como lo que es, un enfermo, es dejarlo en manos de camellos que le pueden suministrar mercancía en mal estado.

Por supuesto que un drogadicto no debiera tener carnet de conducir. Un buen cepo en su vehículo y si provoca un accidente a la cárcel con él.



Gatoo_ dijo:


> No, a mí la lógica me dice que el que salte desde un balcón y se haga daño debería pagar el coste de la asistencia médica de su bolsillo, y si queda parapléjico no debe tener derecho a pensión por discapacidad.
> 
> De igual manera, el consumo de drogas debería estar penado con multas cojonudas, y el que tenga que ser asistido por consumo de estupefacientes también debería pagarlo de su bolsillo íntegramente. Además, al que conduzca drogado, provoque un accidente y cause víctimas se le deberían embargar todos sus bienes presentes y futuros para sufragar los gastos de asistencia urgente, asistencia médica y pensiones derivadas de su negligencia.
> 
> Si te drogas asume las consecuencias, PERO TODAS.


----------



## Yomismita (11 Ago 2011)

De acuerdo, el drogadicto es un enfermo. Por lo tanto:

¿Qué sentido tiene promocionar la enfermedad? Ninguno, ¿no?


----------



## aiskolari (12 Ago 2011)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> No, a mí la lógica me dice que el que salte desde un balcón y se haga daño debería pagar el coste de la asistencia médica de su bolsillo, y si queda parapléjico no debe tener derecho a pensión por discapacidad.
> 
> De igual manera, el consumo de drogas debería estar penado con multas cojonudas, y el que tenga que ser asistido por consumo de estupefacientes también debería pagarlo de su bolsillo íntegramente. Además, al que conduzca drogado, provoque un accidente y cause víctimas se le deberían embargar todos sus bienes presentes y futuros para sufragar los gastos de asistencia urgente, asistencia médica y pensiones derivadas de su negligencia.
> 
> Si te drogas asume las consecuencias, PERO TODAS.



Totalmente de acuerdo, el medico de hecho deberia diseñar una dieta para cada paciente de tratamiento o de prevencion junto con un plan de trabajo fisico. *Todas las personas deberian tener su ficha.*

Si un dia el paciente se la salta (Se infla a hamburguesas por ejemplo) que pague de su bolsillo el 100% del tratamiento. Si no quiere hacer deporte porque no le sale de la minga a pesar de que se lo han pautado y luego enferma de algo relacionado (Obesidad, circulacion, etc) que se pague tambien el 100% de su tratamiento, *no lo tenemos que pagar todos por su puta irresponsabilidad y dejadez.*

Si a un paciente el medico le prohibe alcohol o algun farmaco y aparece en la analitica restos que se pague entonces la visita y las pruebas de su bolsillo tambien. Todo paciente debera cumplir los criterios de Indice de masa Corporal o tener una aprobacion medica, si no que se pague sus consultas.


----------



## allseeyingeye (12 Ago 2011)

Os jodeis todos.

Por no tomar drojas, es por lo que os estais volviendo viejos y por lo que el 2012 es va a freir el cere_v_ro.

Yo os lo llevo advirtiendo todo este tiempo, que va a llegar el 2012 y no vais a tener vuestras redes neuronales preperadas, para el subito cambio de posicion de la galaxia y los cambios en la percepcion humana, que tan subito reposicionamiento supondra

Solo aquellos con redes neuronales mas flexibles, quedaran bien

Alla vosotros.

Todo el tema de la preparacion de la sociedad con peliculas de zombies y demas, es en referencia al estado cerebral en que van a quedar, los seres humanos que no se hayan estad preparando adecuadamente para el salto de consciencia.




Lo siento mucho, pero si veo a un forero zombificado en 2012 que viene a por mi cerebro, por muy bien que me caiga y muchos thanks que hayamos intercambiado, si se me acerca, le meto con la recortada. :no:


----------



## Glasterthum (12 Ago 2011)

Aynrandiano, acabas de descubrir que:

1) Hay un plan para destruir a los españoles.

2) En realidad no quieres que las drogas se legalicen, ya que no te gustan ni para ti ni para los demás. 

Así que no sigas siendo hipócrita dándotelas de liberal con las drogas y defiende su prohibición. Porque resulta que la legalización de las drogas, como otro forero te ha comentado, conlleva que tanto el Estado como empresas privadas (para el caso lo mismo da) las publiciten y fomenten su uso.


----------



## allseeyingeye (12 Ago 2011)

Ayn Randiano, sal del armario.

Es un represor de tu propia libertad individual de _h_experimentar y encima quieres imponer tus criterios morales al rexto

Con liberales estalinixtas de estos, estamos perdidos


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (12 Ago 2011)

Hay un concepto para los pro-Estatistas/colectivistas que escapa a vuestra comprensión, y este es el de la <s>libertad</s> responsabilidad individual. la cual nos dice que *cada individuo es el único responsable de sus actos.
*

Algo tan simple que no podéis comprender pues vivis en un mundo de carteles, prohibiciones, avisos y normas hasta para respirar. Sin vuestras normas impuestas por el Estado a las que estáis habituados os cuesta encontrar una referencia de lo que está bien y lo que está mal.



*responsabilidad individual.*

me resulta entrañable como la cultura de la prohibición está tan instalada en vuestros cerebros que soís incapaces de plantearos la idea de que alguien deje de hacer algo que considere malo por su propia voluntad sin prohibición alguna. 

*responsabilidad individual.*

ya os imagino tirando la basura en un parque público _porque no hay multa_ o aparcando el coche debajo del agua _porque no hay un cartel que indique lo contrario. _

*responsabilidad individual.*

si es que el Estado os ha evuelto tanto entre algodones que sin él sois capaces de tomaros una botella de salfumán porque _no ponía en la etiqueta que era un veneno._

*responsabilidad individual.*

alguna vez habéis mirado un cartel de prohibido fumar en la pared de un hospital y os habeis preguntado _¿para que c.. ponen aquí un cartel de esos si la gente ya sabe que aquí no debe fumar?_ pues para gente con su responsabilidad individual más mermada que la vuestra.

nosotros no queremos que se prohiban las drogas, queremos que la información sobre sus peligros este bien presente. ¿quieres drogarte? tu asunto, tus consecuencias. no vamos a alentarte a que lo hagas, no vamos a prohibirte que lo hagas, pero vamos a exponerte las consecuencias de ello pues el deber del Estado es preservar el derecho de información del ciudadano. 

para que seas tú el que tome la decisión, eso sí, no esperes un Plan Nacional para reinsertarte a costa de las personas sensatas.


----------



## Walter Eucken (12 Ago 2011)

La marihuana debería poderse vender en los supermercados, junto a las bebidas alcohólicas pues al fin y al cabo resulta incluso menos dañina. 

Tengo un amigo que tras abusar del alcohol y sufrir problemas de salud sustituyó la bebida por un consumo responsable de marihuana. El caso es que no seré yo el que diga que eso está bien, pero él se encuentra mucho mejor.

La cocaina podría tener una normativa más restrictiva, como la del tabaco. Podría añadirse una tarjeta de "cocainómano" para controlar las cantidades y la obligación de pasar determinadas revisiones médicas. El coste de la venta se podría destinar a sufragar programas de deshabituamiento para consumidores irresponsables y para gastos sanitarios.

Hoy día, una dosis de coca sale más barata que una copa en una discoteca. Quien quiere tomarla la toma. La prohibición fomenta las mafias del narcotráfico, las muertes por sobredosis e intoxicación con sustancias en mal estado. Las leyes prohibicionistas han reventado países a lo largo y ancho del mundo, el consumidor no es inocente pero el que muere en medio del tiroteo entre Zetas y el ejercito mejicano sí.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Ago 2011)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> Ayn Randiano, sal del armario



Ahora mismo salgo del armario:

* Creo que las droga ilegales (y algunas legales, ver alcohol por ejemplo) son malas para la salud física y mental.

* Creo que consumirlas en un vicio a evitar y a condenar.

* Evito todo tipo de relaciones profundas con consumidorAs de drogas ilegales. Evito hasta a las porreras.

* Creo que el que el estado fomente el sudo de drogas ilegales es rizar el rizo de las contradicciones de la acción estatal. Amén de una inmoralidad XXL.

...Y AL MISMO TIEMPO...

* Creo que los adultos no incapaces mentalmente TIENEN EL DERECHO ABSOLUTO a "meterse" lo que les de la gana, siempre que lo hagan DENTRO DE SU PROPIEDAD (*los drogados en espacios públicos son algo inaceptable **) las consecuencias las paguen ellos.

** Pido para las drogas ilegales Y LEGALES el mismo trato que me se me da a mí cuando pido permiso para tirar con armas de aire, esto es, haga lo que quiera EN SU PROPIEDAD y SIN QUE NADIE DE FUERA SE ENTERE. *

Ya estoy fuera del armario. ¿Qué tal?.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (12 Ago 2011)

> * Creo que el que el estado fomente el sudo de drogas ilegales es rizar el rizo de las contradicciones de la acción estatal. Amén de una inmoralidad XXL.



Si algo es legal puede ser publicitado, no hay mas. Va en el paquete.


----------



## allseeyingeye (12 Ago 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Ahora mismo salgo del armario:
> 
> 
> ...Y AL MISMO TIEMPO...
> ...




isssssss......

Sigue raspando un poco....pienso....

Creo que sigue sonando un poco a "a mi me ofende verlo, asi que lo prohiban o me lo quiten de delante"

De todas formas, pienso que es una reacion logica, mejor dicho emocional pero totalmente comprensible. 
Si algo te desagrada, no quieres verlo

Y si algo piensas que es un peligro evidente para los demas, e incluso al final por extension, para ti (si hay peña drogada por ahi conduciendo...) puedes querer evitar esos riesgos.

Pero bueno, aclaradas las posturas, todos nos entendemos bien, aunque no estemos 100% de acuerdo


----------



## pasabaporaqui (13 Ago 2011)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Si algo es legal puede ser publicitado, no hay mas. Va en el paquete.



El tabaco y el alcohol hace tiempo que no se pueden publicitar, y viene muy a cuento


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (13 Ago 2011)

> La legalidad fomenta el consumo desmedido, aumenta el peligro común de los ciudadanos y se multiplica el gasto en asistencia sanitaria y en campañas publicitarias de prevención.
> Véase lo que sucede con el alcohol, la cirrosis, los comas etílicos, los accidentes de tráfico y la pastaza que nos gastamos todos los años en campañas de 'si bebes, no conduzcas'.



Mire la experiencia portuguesa con la maría.

O la evolución del consumo del alcohol durante la prohibición



> El tabaco y el alcohol hace tiempo que no se pueden publicitar, y viene muy a cuento



NO deja de ser una excepción infundada a la norma. Si no se quiere dar publicidad a algo, hay que prohibirlo. Pero permitir el comercio y consumo de algo, pero no su publicidad, es un sinsentido.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (13 Ago 2011)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> . Pero permitir el comercio y consumo de algo, pero no su publicidad, es un sinsentido.



No diga tonterias, el alcohol y el tabaco llenan las arcas del estado y tienen a la chusma tranquila, Prohibirlo seria una estupidez.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (13 Ago 2011)

> No diga tonterias, el alcohol y el tabaco llenan las arcas del estado y tienen a la chusma tranquila, lo contrario seria una estupidez.



Por eso mismo hay que publicitarlos. Por eso y por la nada desdeñable labor eugenésica de las drogas duras.


----------



## aiskolari (13 Ago 2011)

A mi me hace gracia que cancioneros tipo Estopa o muchos mas hablen de meterse coquita, un porrito rico e incitando al tema y no se les diga nada.

De todas formas la gente antidroga radical que pretende imponer su radicalidad a todos lo que esta es muerta de miedo de conocer su yo interior, en general son personas de lo peor y con graves problemas sociales, la gente normal no se mete con lo que hacen los demas y respetan a los que optan por consumir X o B siempre que no molesten a los demas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Ago 2011)

aiskolari dijo:


> De todas formas la gente antidroga radical que pretende imponer su radicalidad a todos lo que esta es muerta de miedo de conocer su yo interior, en general son personas de lo peor y con graves problemas sociales, la gente normal no se mete con lo que hacen los demas y respetan a los que optan por consumir X o B siempre que no molesten a los demas.



Suponga que ve usted a alguien por la calle con un *arma larga*...como esta, por ejemplo:







¿Cuál sería su reacción?.


----------



## Tarúguez (16 Ago 2011)

Particularmente, me parece una <i>hijoputada</i> que se gaste dinero público en explicar ésas chorradas y cómo ha de emparanoiarse la peña.:vomito:

Sólo tenían que remontarse a volver a poner la película El Pico, del 83, y ambientada allí.

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jVcQ4bnlviw?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allow******Access" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jVcQ4bnlviw?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (16 Ago 2011)

> Suponga que ve usted a alguien por la calle con un arma larga...como esta, por ejemplo:



Con la salvedad de que el arma sirve, como uso directo, para matar gente y la droga... bueno, de forma parcial e indirecta sólo.

No, esa comparación no vale.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Ago 2011)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Con la salvedad de que el arma sirve, como uso directo, para matar gente y la droga... bueno, de forma parcial e indirecta sólo.
> 
> No, esa comparación no vale.



Es un arma de aire (una Weihrauch HW100, concretamente), señor mío, diseñada precisamente para NO matar a nadie.

Se prohíbe su exhibición pública para evitar ALARMA SOCIAL, ya que -ciertamente- para el neófito parece un arma de fuego, y -lo reconozco- gran parte de la población es _hoplofóbica_.

Las drogas se deberían tratar como las armas de aire:

* ¿Autorizadas?. Sí. Si usted no tiene asuntos pendientes con la policía.

* ¿Se pueden usar entonces?: Sólo en su espacio privado, Y QUE NINGÚN VECINO SE ENTERE.​
ALGUNOS DROGADOS SON PELIGROSOS. Las personas que han ingerido -por ejemplo- psicodélicos, _Meth_ o alcohol hasta embriagarse SON PELIGROSOS PARA LOS DEMÁS. No pintan nada por lo tanto en espacios públicos.

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/EUT3gPsthrI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## nandogle (16 Ago 2011)

Uno de los problemas que tenemos en España es que tenemos las cárceles llenas de cacos extranjeros y no tenemos sitio para nuestros chorizos nacionales.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (16 Ago 2011)

> Las drogas se deberían tratar como las armas de aire:



Pues las "armas" de aire las usamos en cualquier lugar público o privado (en este caso, con permiso del dueño), donde no haya gente. Y tan tranquilos.

Si la gente es hoplofóbica, se la educa para que deje de serlo. Que si veo en grupo de chavales con sus rifles de asalto ultra-modernos en ristre no pienso, ni por un instante, que sean de verdad. Hay que ser cateto.


----------



## Ideasconfusas (16 Ago 2011)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Todo lo legal es susceptible de impulso público. No hay nada inmoral ni errado en fomentar conductas legales. Nada.



No estoy de acuerdo. Esa forma de pensar se deriva de la costumbre de la mayoría de la gente de esperar que el estado nos dirija consintiendo legalmente una única forma de pensar y de actuar, siendo consecuentemente "promocionada" por medios públicos para asegurarse de la aceptación total por parte de la masa.
 
Lo que hay que hacer es respetar que la gente decida por si misma lo que quiere para su vida, aún cuando opinemos que se equivocan, porque nadie tiene la verdad absoluta como para saber realmente que está bien o mal. En consecuencia, las campañas con dinero público deberían ser ilegales si no se limitan solo a informar de algo, si lo que buscan es influir en la gente.


----------



## allseeyingeye (16 Ago 2011)

Yo creo que el tema es complejo.

Y ahora ya hablando en serio. Si buscais por el foro, creo que tengo un hilo que precisamente se llamaba algo asi como:

*"mdma, Mallorca, Lucifer, Ayn Rand"* ....o algo asi.... :XX:


que debe ser de 2008, o de antes incluso, de que Ayn Randiano fuera hubiera sido okupa anarkista.

En el toco de pasada, el tema de como puede que nos fomenten el consumo de dronjas, en el sentido que posterioremente lo ha tocado ente como* Alex Jones* hace poco, en su programa de radio, en relacion a la DMT, y las drogas y psicodelicos en general

Es decir, en el sentido de que alguna faccion "esoterica" de la Elite de Poder, considere que sea bueno para su agenda, el que la gente se drogue.

Pero no tanto por un tema de control politico de la masa, si no de una optica mucho mas filosofica, en el sentido de que pueden pensar que eso sirve a una agenda "esoterica", para abrir algun tipo de "canal" con entidades metafisicas a las que creen servir, etc.




En este sentido, pido a Ayn Randiano, que me reconozca explicitamente como su lider intelectual, por haber implantado ya en 2008 en la mente de muchos, vagamente estos conceptos, que ahora por su puesto he ayudaros a digerir  por que veo que se esta cargando el peso en el aspecto "control del ciudano por el Estado"

O "atontar al ciudadano". O incluso; "poner algo muy lesivo en manos del ciudadano, por que si".

Cuando que por contra, si el tema es de verdad muy interesante, hay que abrir un poco plano, para ver "the big picture" y no solo el debate "estado vs liberales"


----------



## allseeyingeye (16 Ago 2011)

Pues nop. En ese post *no* era.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cifer-mdma-ayn-rand-masoneria-y-mallorca.html

Recuerdo que ya hay uno en el foro, donde si que hay fotos de las pastillas, con su simbologia mas que evidente, fotos y todo.

Ni idea donde estara.

Pero vamos, que no es cosa de "El Estado", muy al contrario son otros actores los que parecen que jugarian a ese juego, no "El Estado"


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (16 Ago 2011)

> No estoy de acuerdo. Esa forma de pensar se deriva de la costumbre de la mayoría de la gente de esperar que el estado nos dirija consintiendo legalmente una única forma de pensar y de actuar, siendo consecuentemente "promocionada" por medios públicos para asegurarse de la aceptación total por parte de la masa.
> 
> Lo que hay que hacer es respetar que la gente decida por si misma lo que quiere para su vida, aún cuando opinemos que se equivocan, porque nadie tiene la verdad absoluta como para saber realmente que está bien o mal. En consecuencia, las campañas con dinero público deberían ser ilegales si no se limitan solo a informar de algo, si lo que buscan es influir en la gente.



Nada impide a un ente privado iniciar una campaña de desprestigio de las drogas. De hecho, ya se hizo con el cáñamo en su momento.

Todo lo legal es susceptible de impulso privado o estatal, tan simple como eso. Si no se quieren ver anuncios de droga, que se prohíban. Pero legalizarlas y prohibir su publicidad es una farsa.


----------



## Ideasconfusas (16 Ago 2011)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Nada impide a un ente privado iniciar una campaña de desprestigio de las drogas. De hecho, ya se hizo con el cáñamo en su momento.
> 
> Todo lo legal es susceptible de impulso privado o estatal, tan simple como eso. Si no se quieren ver anuncios de droga, que se prohíban. Pero legalizarlas y prohibir su publicidad es una farsa.



Vamos a ver, que parece que no lo entiendes. Los entes privados pueden hacer lo que quieran, yo hablaba de un organismo público.

Lo que decía, aunque a alguien acostumbrado a que el estado piense por él/ella le puede parecer una aberración, es que se ha de permitir a la gente elegir sin pretender influenciarles desde un organismo que representa a todos. No es una farsa permitir a alguien hacer algo pero no promocionarlo, simplemente es aceptar que cada uno es libre de hacer con su vida lo que prefiera, aunque quisieramos que hiceran otra cosa (en muchos casos para dar más sentido a nuestras propias decisiones).

Yo prohibiría que un organismo público publicitase cualquier cosa. ¿Por qué? Pues porque es su forma de manejarnos, de controlarnos. Que nos digan: "haz con tu vida lo que quieras (mientras no jodas o otros)", ¿piensas que es compatible con conseguir personas predecibles/explotables por el sistema? Si cada uno hiciera lo que le diera la gana nos volveriamos más autónomos y capaces.

Tu sigue pensando que es bueno que el estado haga campañas, que nos inculquen ideas, si eso te da seguridad, pero no te quejes cuando te des cuenta que no importa lo que pienses, de que eres un simple engranaje más.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (16 Ago 2011)

> Yo prohibiría que un organismo público publicitase cualquier cosa. ¿Por qué? Pues porque es su forma de manejarnos, de controlarnos. Que nos digan: "haz con tu vida lo que quieras (mientras no jodas o otros)", ¿piensas que es compatible con conseguir personas predecibles/explotables por el sistema? Si cada uno hiciera lo que le diera la gana nos volveriamos más autónomos y capaces.



Es manejado el que se deja manejar, no hay mas. La campaña da igual que la haga un ente público o privado. Las mentes a influenciar son las mismas, en todo caso.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (11 Ene 2014)

Intramuros dijo:


> Drogado se piensa más que viendo la tele por ejemplo ,además se dan alas a la imaginación cosa que la televisión anula por completo, te aseguro que muchas drogas han sido prohibidas precisamente por su capacidad para favorecer el pensamiento disidente alejado del pensamiento único que pretenden promover los políticos.


----------



## kikepm (11 Ene 2014)

Y lo que es peor, Ai Laket se dedica a la impúdica tarea de analizar pureza de muestras que se envíen anónimamente. 

También lo hace Energy Control, para todo aquel que quiera saber que mierda le ha vendido su camello.

Son servicios totalmente gratuitos y anónimos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Jun 2014)

kikepm dijo:


> Son servicios totalmente gratuitos y anónimos.



NO, no son "gratuitos".

Los paga el contribuyente, tome drogas a o no.

El Estado primero crea un problema al prohibir las drogas y así sacarlas de los controles farmaceúticos adicionales.

El Estado después "parchea" el problema que él mismo ha creado subvencionano análisis de las mismas drogas que ha prohibido.

Es como si los Confesores Católicos te asesorasen sobre qué Porno es menos pecaminoso de ver...


----------



## Yomismita (18 Jun 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Mire lo que he encontrado tirando del hilo vasco:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obsérvese sin embargo la página de información sobre la heroína:

Kolokon - La forma joven de entender el sexo, las drogas y el rock & Roll

_Es un *potente adictivo*. *La falta de información ha hecho grandes estragos en generaciones enteras *que se consideraron l@s elegid@s por esta droga.
*Los efectos de la heroína han sido tan devastadores que se han depositado en ella los males de todas las drogas*. ¡Justo lo que hacen ellos a continuación! ::::
Proviene de la planta del opio o adormidera y *es una droga destructiva.*_

Se ve que el resto de drogas no son *adictivas* ni *destructivas*, ni tienen *efectos devastadores*. Sigamos...


_LA HEROÍNA PUEDE HACER QUE...

Sientas menos el dolor físico.
Te olvides momentáneamente del mundo que te rodea.
No pienses en nada.


PERO SI TE METES, AUNQUE SEA POCO...

*Al principio el efecto que produce*, consiste en desinteresarse temporalmente de los problemas y de todo lo que te rodea como *algo placentero.*
*Cada vez necesitarás una dosis más alta.
Luego consumes solamente para evitar el tremendo malestar que produce su ausencia.
Te enganchas rápidamente*; con solo unas pocas semanas de uso continuado.
*El desenganche es muy duro y doloroso,* para algunas personas ha resultado *imposible.*
*Perderás tu capacidad de decisión y no podrás pensar en otra cosa.
Tu cartera no tendrá fondo.*
Pueden aparecer *severos problemas, tanto físicos como psíquicos.*


SI TE SIGUES METIENDO...

Controla lo que te metes. Es muy difícil controlar la pureza de esta droga, por ello, *se debe tomar muy poco por el riesgo de sobredosis.*

De hecho, la cocaína también puede matarte de sobredosis, pero eso no te lo dicen en la página de información sobre la cocaína.

Evita el consumo intravenoso.
Si no lo evitas, no compartas la jeringuilla, ni otros utensilios de consumo, así no compartirás otras cosas. Hazlo de la forma más higiénica posible.
No reutilices las jeringuillas, intercámbiala por una nueva.
Debes estar pendiente de tu estado y tus relaciones sociales y familiares.
Date alguna vuelta por centros de tratamientos para conocer tu estado sanitario y alternativas a tu consumo.
Intenta no mezclarla con otras drogas, puede ser un cóctel explosivo.


*DEBES SABER QUE:

La fuerte dependencia, su alto precio y la falta de información, ha llevado a much@s consumidor@s a cometer, delitos y pasar por prisión, a descuidarse sanitariamente, contraer enfermedades incurables, a perder lazos familiares, y al rechazo social.
Muchos heroinóman@s han perdido todo y lo único que les queda es la heroína. Sin apoyo será difícil que mejoren sus condiciones de vida.
Muchos heroinóman@s hoy ya no están con nosotr@s, víctimas de la forma en la que la han consumido.*_

Hay "heroinómanos", pero no hay "cocainómanos" :8:, sino "gente que va de coca" ::::::

Les ha faltado poner la banda sonora de Los Calis.

[YOUTUBE]QI2HH1nw16o[/YOUTUBE]

Se ve que ni la coca le ha arruinado la vida a nadie, ni nadie ha acabado en un psiquiátrico de por vida por consumir alucinógenos, ni a nadie el abuso del cannabis le ha desencadenado una esquizofrenia. Porque en las páginas de información sobre estas drogas NO TE ADVIERTEN TANTO SOBRE SUS EFECTOS ADVERSOS. En esta en cambio, te quitan las ganas de consumir.

Ponemos una droga como MALA-MALISIMA (y ojo que no estoy diciendo que no lo sea), de modo que las demás casi parezcan inofensivas en comparación (esto es lo que me molesta). ¿Es esa la estrategia? 

No te cuentan que heroinómanos deshauciados mejoran notablemente su calidad de vida con la administración terapéutica de heroína bajo estricto control médico...

El plan para tratar toxicómanos con heroína se estanca | Sociedad | EL PAÃS

De los comentarios a la noticia:



> Conozco el programa de cerca y uno de sus efectos beneficiosos -entre otros muchos- es que muchas de estas personas normalizan sus vidas hasta tal punto que te aseguro que son indistinguibles de personas no adictas de su entorno (aspecto, salud física y mental, etc.). Algunos trabajan, otros cuidan de familia, otros estudian, otros buscan trabajo (como tanta gente), etc. Una vez estables muchos piden bajadas de dosis y/o salir del programa para intentar quitarse la adicción. Pero fíjate la diferencia: antes lo intentaban cuando estaban en la calle, sin un hogar al que regresar, ni trabajo, ni familia, obligados para evitar cárcel, de esta manera el fracaso estaba casi asegurado; las personas del programa de heroína cuando lo intentan están muy estables, integradas socialmente, con gran apoyo familiar, motivadas realmente, fuera de los círculos de consumo, etc. Además tienen la tranquilidad de que si fracasan no tienen que volver al descampado... La diferencia es obvia y los resultados así lo reflejan en España, Alemania...



Tratamiento que, agarrense los machos, en todo el país no está disponible más que en el hospital Virgen de las Nieves de Granada. :8::8::8:

¿Interesa mantener la imagen de heroinómano como escoria humana irredenta tirada en la calle mientras al resto de drogas se les da un aura de "normalidad"? :8::8::8:

Yo diría que sí. Y como dirían los Eskorbuto, "es un crimen".


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (11 Nov 2014)

Sealand dijo:


> Ese es el problema, se debería perseguir y castigar el consumo y no la producción y comercio, si no penalizas el consumo no conseguirás nunca acabar con el problema de las drogas.



El consumo está sancionado excepto en tu casa. La única manera de no incumplir la ley y consumir es fabricándola en el mismo lugar del futuro consumo.

Esto no es por dar libertad a nadie ni fomentar nada, es por el gran número de consumidores que hay. En determinadas edades, la mayoría.

Si criminalizas conductas de cientos de miles de gentes que tienen una vida normalizada, tienes un problema. La ley seca no funciona.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Abr 2015)

Conspiracion para drogar a los jovenes en los 80:Javier Azpiri


----------



## naranjero (26 Abr 2015)

Gitana dijo:


> Si esos carteles se colocan en un centro de Proyecto Hombre, por ejemplo, pues les vería alguna utilidad. No sé si es el caso.
> Pero dar esa clase de información a gente que no tiene por qué tener ese problema me parece absurdo. Está demostrado que la información no basta, es necesaria la educación. Que den charlas a los chavales, aunque se lo tomen a cachondeo algo se les quedará, y sobre todo, calará el hecho de que les estarán educando, no meramente informando. Luego harán lo que les dé la gana, pero al menos tendrán algo más de criterio.



Es que este es el tema, cosa que el autor del hilo silencia muy sibilinamente.
Ai Laket!! es una organización de consumidores de drogas, privada, no tiene nada que ver con las administraciones públicas, que se dedica a informar a los mismos (consumidores) para minimizar riesgos. Algunas campañas concretas han recibido ayudas por parte de algunos ayuntamientos e incluso del gobierno vasco. Pero solo algunas.
Sus puntos informativos los ponen en discotecas y lugares parecidos, por ejemplo en fiestas patronales. Nada de colegios ni cosa parecida.
La verdad es que llevan a cabo una labor muy buena, no solo informando si no también analizando drogas e informando de su composición y/o grado de pureza, por ejemplo pastillas nuevas que aparecen y que nadie sabe que coño llevan o cuales pueden ser sus efectos.
Te aseguro que esta gente ha salvado vidas, y no pocas.
En fin, lo de este hilo es demagogia en estado puro.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Jul 2015)

> Ai Laket!! es una organización de consumidores de drogas, privada, no tiene nada que ver con las administraciones públicas



¿Ah sí?

¿Y cómo se financia?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Ago 2015)

La borrachera "normalizada" en el diariuo del PNV:



> La resaca que provocan los excesos de una noche en Aste Nagusia son como una factura en negro que cada uno debe pagar en la oscuridad de su habitación. Esa factura existe, pero solo consta en los registros que prodigan la nocturnidad y la alevosía. Se trata de un recibo apoquinado por miles de jóvenes -y no tan jóvenes- que cada día por estas fechas se congregan en El Arenal y vuelven a su casa haciendo eses. La ilustradora Piedad Ortiz de Urbina (Barakaldo, 1973) ha rescatado dos personajes de su ideario para ilustrar una estampa que a muchos les traerá recuerdos lejanos -o no tan lejanos-.
> 
> “Dan-dee y Punchy son dos personajes que he dibujado con anterioridad en cómics, me parecía bien darles una oportunidad”, cuenta la ilustradora vizcaina sobre estos actores que, si bien tienen sus rifirrafes, hacen un buen tándem para salir de marcha. “Al realizar la ilustración me he basado en mi experiencia en las fiestas; siempre voy con mis amigos a algún concierto o pasamos por alguna txosna. Es lo que normalmente hace la gente que conozco”, indica Ortiz de Urbina, quien considera que las fiestas son un buen momento para improvisar “al encontrarte con viejos amigos que hace mucho que no ves”.
> 
> En lo que afirma haber sido más cauta es en el “desfase”. “Creo que a veces la gente se excede, no hace falta estar muy borracho para disfrutar de Aste Nagusia”, opina mientras menciona la cantidad ingente de basura que se genera en estas fechas. “Por lo menos los vasos de Bilboko Konpartsak evitan que haya más suciedad”, reflexiona la ilustradora que a pesar de su mirada crítica, cree que, en general, “suele haber buen ambiente y la gente va a divertirse”.



La factura de los excesos se paga en negro. Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Ago 2015)

> es lo que le interesa a la persona usuaria», detalla el responsable de Ai Laket!, una asociación formada por personas usuarias de drogas que apuesta por aprender a convivir con las sustancias psicoactivas «desde la óptica del consumo responsable y la autogestión de los riesgos derivados de su uso».



naiz: - Las drogas y sus peligros


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Ago 2015)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-de-fiestas-de-bilbao-no-nada-agradable.html


----------



## computer_malfuction (29 Ago 2015)

AL LORO - YouTube


----------



## Turgot (29 Ago 2015)

Ayn Randiano contra la resaca de alcohol durante las fiestas patronales

Pronto su fenomal hilo lleno de ilustraciones y colorines contra las patatas fritas.


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (29 Ago 2015)

Los_Liadora dijo:


> En serio lo más penoso de esto es la juventud que estan en unos años decisivos para su desarrollo los cuales corren peligro por las drogas que hay en nuestras calles.



Igual se drogan más los mayores, solo que las pastillas se las receta el médico y se las pagamos los contribuyentes.

No hay venenos, solo dosis.

El que quiera fumar marihuana, debería poder comprarla legalmente; así si se podría expulsar a los camellos de las esquinas.


----------



## kikepm (29 Ago 2015)

Si hay alguien que quiere comprar drogas, y alguien quiere venderlas, ¿cual es exactamente el problema?

Si los que quereis penalizar e ilegalizar la libertad ajena, pensais que lo haceis por mi para que no tome sustancias que me perjudican, ya os digo que os eximo de ayudarme, no es necesario que hagais nada por mi bien, muchas gracias.

Si tanto quereis ayudar, prefiero que os vayais a tomar pòr culo a ayudar a vuestra puta madre.

Sin acritud


----------



## Hacendado (29 Ago 2015)

La droga es mala. Punto.


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (30 Ago 2015)

Los_Liadora dijo:


> O sea que a ti te parece cojonudo que a crios de 11 años en adelante les vendan en la calle porros o coca, porque hay medicos recetando medicinas. ¿No?
> 
> Menuda jeta tio.



He dicho exactamente lo contrario, pero veo que te falta comprensión lectora.

Que se venda en locales normalizados en vez de en la calle. Los niños obviamente podrían comprar igual que alcohol.

Y que alguien me explique la diferencia entre medicina y droga, please. Que alguno lo tiene muy claro, parece.


----------



## MI6 (30 Ago 2015)

naranjero dijo:


> Es que este es el tema, cosa que el autor del hilo silencia muy sibilinamente.
> Ai Laket!! es una organización de consumidores de drogas, privada, no tiene nada que ver con las administraciones públicas, que se dedica a informar a los mismos (consumidores) para minimizar riesgos. Algunas campañas concretas han recibido ayudas por parte de algunos ayuntamientos e incluso del gobierno vasco. Pero solo algunas.
> Sus puntos informativos los ponen en discotecas y lugares parecidos, por ejemplo en fiestas patronales. Nada de colegios ni cosa parecida.
> La verdad es que llevan a cabo una labor muy buena, no solo informando si no también analizando drogas e informando de su composición y/o grado de pureza, por ejemplo pastillas nuevas que aparecen y que nadie sabe que coño llevan o cuales pueden ser sus efectos.
> ...



Efectivamente.

Energy Control y Ai Laket se financian de tapadillo básicamente para que todos los ignorantes no rebuznen en contra de la reducción de daños, que sería el 99% del país, mas o menos el % de subnormales que tenemos en stock. 

Y es que si no fuese por este tipo de organizaciones no tendríamos NI PUTA IDEA de que es lo que hay rulando por la calle, que medidas tomar, que estrategias, porque sucede esto y lo otro y como solucionarlo, que información enviar...... Esta es, y no otro, el motivo de la existencia de estas organizaciones.

Que si, que todo es muy bonito, que las drogas, moralinas aparte, están en la calle y se consumen, y el que crea que no le incumbe y no es un tema de salud pública lo mismo lo entiende mejor si se muere su hijo, su primo, su amigo o su abuelo.

Ya que la prohibición aboca a la marginalidad y a gente sin escrúpulos el control de calidad de las drogas, alguien sensato tiene que hacerlo con los medios necesarios para que se puedan emitir alertas, informes y recopilar información cuando hay un problema realmente grave, porque de vez en cuando los hay.

Antes solo había unas pocas drogas en total libertad y muy pocos problemas, ahora vivimos en un mundo en el que hay ya cientos sino miles de drogas, y la diferencia entre vida y muerte a veces es solo una confusión en el etiquetado o en la nomenclatura, como ha sucedido ya mas de una vez en círculos elitistas, dios sabe lo que habrá en la calle.
If you have ordered 2C-B-fly from Haupt-RC, then your life may be in danger


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Sep 2015)

Tachán...

Expogrow se consolida como una de las ferias 'más fuertes' sobre cannabis | País Vasco | EL MUNDO

Feria de Muestras pública dedicada al Porreo.

FICOBA - Feria Internacional de la Costa Vasca

Expogrow - Feria del Cannabis - 11, 12, 13 de septiembre 2015

Emporraos, jóvenes vascos, así os quiere el NWO.


----------



## bizc8 borracho (16 Sep 2015)

*Economía: hola, soy roberto centeno y escribo aqui para dar máxima difusión a mis artículos *

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-dar-maxima-difusion-a-mis-articulos-31.html





-------------/////////\\\\\\\\--------
------------///////// \\\\\\\\--------


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Oct 2015)

MI6 dijo:


> Y es que si no fuese por este tipo de organizaciones no tendríamos NI PUTA IDEA



¿Acaso no podrían pagar ustedes los análisis de su bolsillo?

¿Por qué ha de analizarse su droga con dinero público?


----------



## macduro (18 Oct 2015)

Los_Liadora dijo:


> O sea que a ti te parece cojonudo que a crios de 11 años en adelante les vendan en la calle porros o coca, porque hay medicos recetando medicinas. ¿No?
> 
> Menuda jeta tio.



Es ahora cuando la compran en la calle sin ningún control gracias a camellos sin escrúpulos, si estuviera regulada la venta solo en locales autorizados se vendería a quien la ley permitiese, como el alcohol, tabaco o drogas de farmacia.

De verdad, no darse cuenta que es ahora con los camellos cuando cualquiera, niños incluidos, pueden comprar droga sin control es síntoma de una extraña forma de discurrir.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Ago 2016)

> Básicamente, quienes se acercan hasta sus puestos desean saber si lo que les han vendido se corresponde con el producto obtenido o si lo que tienen entre manos puede llegar a ser peligroso.



Los expertos alertan de un aumento


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (19 Ago 2016)

Yo conozco consumidores desde hace años de los "inofensivos" y hasta "benéficos" porros, según algunos, que han acabado con enfermedades mentales serias convertidos en poco menos que zombies, o incluso gente que está en el hoyo siendo consumidores habituales.

O sea hablando claro, el THC destruye el cerebro e incluso mata y ésto hay estudios médicos que lo demuestran, otra cosa es que se oculte porque desde el poder se fomenta el consumo de drogas (por razones obvias ) y desde ese mismo poder se inculcan en los cerebros de la masa todo tipo de mentiras justificadoras y disculpatorias (es progre, es moderno, es liberador, disfrutass, moola) para ocultar la cruda realidad: que el veneno MATA.

Que cada cual saque sus conclusiones.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Sep 2016)

Un día de estos abriré hilo con la aplastante evidencia científica sobre los "inofensivos" porros.


----------



## kikepm (24 Sep 2016)

Lawrence Jemison dijo:


> Yo conozco consumidores desde hace años de los "inofensivos" y hasta "benéficos" porros, según algunos, que han acabado con enfermedades mentales serias convertidos en poco menos que zombies, o incluso gente que está en el hoyo siendo consumidores habituales.
> 
> O sea hablando claro, el THC destruye el cerebro e incluso mata y ésto hay estudios médicos que lo demuestran, otra cosa es que se oculte porque desde el poder se fomenta el consumo de drogas (por razones obvias ) y desde ese mismo poder se inculcan en los cerebros de la masa todo tipo de mentiras justificadoras y disculpatorias (es progre, es moderno, es liberador, disfrutass, moola) para ocultar la cruda realidad: que el veneno MATA.
> 
> Que cada cual saque sus conclusiones.




Es curioso, porque yo conozco no consumidores desde hace años que han acabado con enfermedades mentales serias convertidos en poco menos que zombies, o incluso gente que está en el hoyo siendo no consumidores.

Pero cuanta subnormal hay suelto por el mundo. Y pretenderá que tiene razón por la casuística que el conoce.

Este sesudo análisis responde en realidad a algo más básico y mundano. El odio a las drogas, al uso que otros puedan hacer de ellas. Es un prejuicio basado en la ideología. Ni más ni menos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Oct 2016)

> El odio a las drogas, al uso que otros puedan hacer de ellas. Es un prejuicio basado en la ideología. Ni más ni menos.



Hombre, aceptará usted que las drogas tienen importantes efectos negativos, ¿no?

Malamente se puede "odiar" a unas substancias químicas.


----------



## Dourai (2 Oct 2016)

La web esa de Kolokon.com es de juzgado de guardia.

Hay una sección con supuestas consultas de jóvenes.
En mi pueblo ahi una fiesta ll


> Consulta sobre	Sexo
> 
> En mi pueblo ahi una fiesta llamada “el botellón” y todos mis amigos de 13 años beben y fuman desde los 10 como yo pero ahi uno que no quiere beber y se queda marjinado que deberia hacer



Y le contestan:



> Respuesta
> 
> Lo primero respetar a ese amigo que no quiere ni beber ni fumar, no le vaciléis o penséis que es menos que vosotros porque no le vaya ese rollo. Es normal que se quede marginado cuando vosotros lo hacéis si a él no le gusta hacerlo. Intentad buscar momentos en los que podáis hacer con él otro tipo de actividades y disfrutéis todos, *podéis alternar entre el consumo y otras formas de pasar vuestro tiempo libre.*



No sólo no trata de disuadir al chaval de 13 años de fumar y beber sino que le anima a seguir haciéndolo porque es una forma más de disfrutar compatible con otras.


----------



## kikepm (2 Oct 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Hombre, aceptará usted que las drogas tienen importantes efectos negativos, ¿no?



¿Que drogas? ¿consumidas en que cantidad? ¿por que vía? ¿con que pureza? ¿con que fin?


No se puede generalizar contra los efectos de las drogas porque cada droga, cada usuario, requieren una dosis que pueden producir resultados diferentes.

Por ejemplo, 1 gr de paracetamol pueden ir bien para la mayoría de las personas, pero 5 gr son MORTALES en la inmensa mayoría. Entonces, ¿el paracetamol "tiene importantes efectos negativos?

SI y NO, depende de la dosis, de lo que se persigue obtener con su toma (no será lo mismo pretender aliviar un dolor de cabeza que un uso de tipo lúdico), de la forma en que se toma (lo que influye en la velocidad de absorción), etc.

Así que no, en mi experiencia la mayoría de las drogas no han producido efectos indeseables de ningún tipo, si tuviera que juzgar por sus efectos diría que las drogas son buenas, NECESARIAS y que producen los efectos deseados, sean estos aliviar un dolor, reprimir el desarrollo de una enfermedad, o simplemente pasarlo bien.


----------



## Walter Eucken (2 Oct 2016)

Está claro que hay incitación al consumo, después de ver los afiches esos la muchachada tiene claro que eso mola mazo y que no es peligroso. Y el que no lo pruebe es un pringado que no sabe divertirse.


Una cosa es dar al potencial consumidor la información científica que le resulte relevante al respecto, de forma clara y asequible y otra presentar la droga de la misma forma que lo haría una corporación privada con los productos que saca al mercado. Algunas campañas parece que las financia el cartel de Sinaloa.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Oct 2016)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Algunas campañas parece que las financia el cartel de Sinaloa.



A veces recuerdo a quienes dicen que los estados tienden a convertirse en...NARCOestados.

Da mucho que pensar ver al estado FOMENTANDO LA DEMANDA de drogas.


----------



## italica (5 Oct 2016)

Aquí hay un trasfondo publico de eugenesia eutanasia......disminucion de la población.


Todo cuadra.

Las peores drogas son sin duda el tabaco y el alcohol.

Quien permite su venta??????


Pues ya tienes la respuesta.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Ene 2017)

Propagan pro dronjas en El Pis:

El alcohol y el tabaco, mayores causas de muerte en España que la droga - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## klassovyivrag (14 Mar 2017)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Si algo es legal puede ser publicitado, no hay mas. Va en el paquete.



Comer heces no es ilegal, algunas personas lo encuentran una practica sexual placentera. 

crees que el estado deberia publicitarlo??

No todo lo legal o todo lo que no sea ilegal debe ser fomentado, porque entonces tendriamos que crear prohibiciones nuevas cada dia ya que personas interesadas encontrarian la forma de ganar dinero fomentando las conductas mas perjudiciales en nuestros ciudadanos.

La ley sirve para juzgar, y los valores sirven para crear leyes.

LA DROGA ES MIERDA Y DEBE SER COMBATIDA

DEBDES DE HABER NACIDO AYER, pero el principal canal de comercializacion de drogas son los institutos, es decir, menores de edad.

Que pensrias si voy a tu hijo de 16 anos, cuando tu no miras y a escondidas le digo que tengo una piedra de rio con restos de mierda de perro magica que si la lame un par de veces al dia todas las chicas iran detras de el? solo son 10 euros...

Es ilegal vender piedras de rio con pequenos residuos de mierda de perro haciendo afirmaciones no verificadas ni como falsas ni como ciertas???

es complicado verdad?

piensa

Imagina que yo tengo 15 anos, un ano menos que tu hijo...ahora si, esta claro que no he hecho nada malo, tu hijo es simplemente panoli y yo un mozalbete avispado.

Pero y si resulta que tengo 35 anos y gano 2000 al mes vendiendo piedras a ninos? que piensas?

claro

pues eso.


----------



## laresial (14 Mar 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Inauguro el hilo con esta organización subvencionada por el Gobierno Vasco :8:
> 
> AI LAKET!!
> 
> ...



Creo que la cuestión de las "drogas ilegales" se solucionaría automáticamente pasando todas a ser "medicamentos" administrados por médicos.

El médico te las recetaría, a su leal saber y entender, y te haría un seguimiento, obligatorio, si te afectan negativamente, perdida de trabajo, desequilibrios físicos o psíquicos, o cualquier perturbación grave de tu vida, se te retirarían las drogas (medicamentos), como cualquier otra que te receta el médico.

¿Es que acaso es mejor una aspirina, un Valium, o unas anfetas?.

El Estado no puede tratar, eternamente, a los ciudadanos como personas irresponsables y menores de edad.
Habrá personas que no toleren las drogas (medicamentos ilegales), y por tanto, habría que retirárselas.

En mi opinión, las drogas son ilegales, por todo el dinero que generan, que a algunos les conviene que sigan siempre así.

http://esiglesia.org/narcos-oponen-legalizacion-drogas/
"“Hay influencia de *las organizaciones de tráfico de drogas en el área y no están interesadas en una regulación porque les interesa mantener el statu quo y que el negocio continúe igual.* Además esta lucha de regular el consumo de las drogas es efectiva para bajar las estadísticas de violencia, para bajar los índices y combatir el narcotráfico”, aseguro el pastor.

La presencia de maras en suelo costarricense se ha dado a cuentagotas, pero es muestra de lo vulnerable que es nuestro país y las influencias que pueden llegar de El Salvador.

Según el religioso, quien también promueve el fin de la violencia en Centroamérica, Costa Rica se debe fijar en otros modelos donde *el narcotráfico maneja los hilos del poder*.

“El vicepresidente de la República de El Salvador hace unos meses fue vinculado con un narcotraficante conocido como ‘Chepe Diablo’, a quien el gobierno de USA considera como uno de los narcos más peligrosos de Centroamérica.

“*La regulación es un arma efectiva para combatir la violencia, para luchar contra el narcotráfico*. Por ejemplo, en El Salvador ahorita *hemos llegado a un punto en que es muy difícil diferenciar a los narcotraficantes de las autoridades públicas* y eso es muy peligroso”, sentenció.


----------



## kikepm (14 Mar 2017)

laresial dijo:


> Creo que la cuestión de las "drogas ilegales" se solucionaría automáticamente pasando todas a ser "medicamentos" administrados por médicos.
> 
> El médico te las recetaría, a su leal saber y entender, y te haría un seguimiento, obligatorio,
> 
> ...



Me maravilla la profunda contradición de mensajes como este.

Así que como el estado no puede tratar a los ciudadanos como personas irresponsables, ponemos a los médicos a determinar quien es apto para tomar drogas y quien no.



LAMENTABLE POR PATËTICO


Teneis la mentalidad esclava metida hasta los tuetanos.


Seguramente te correrías de gusto si un policía te acompañara a todas partes, que te dijera cuando lavarte los dientes, cuando ir a cagar o si los cuchillos que usas son suficientmente seguros o no.


Lo dicho, eres un esclavo, y pretendes que otros lo sean.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Mar 2017)

http://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/am...o-de-drogas-mujeres-fiestas-de-mi-ciudad.html


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Mar 2017)

Intramuros dijo:


> Drogado se piensa más que viendo la tele por ejemplo ,además se dan alas a la imaginación cosa que la televisión anula por completo, te aseguro que muchas drogas han sido prohibidas precisamente por su capacidad para favorecer el pensamiento disidente alejado del pensamiento único que pretenden promover los políticos.



¿La Maria:: la cultivas tu mismo?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 May 2017)

Prohiben vender cremas "extralegales".

Fomentan consumir dronjas ilegales:

Multa de 27.000 € para una curandera por sus "remedios secretos"contra - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Jul 2017)

El "Verano del Amor", 50 años de la gran utopía hippie. Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Ago 2017)

"Consumo respondable" de alcohol:

Etorkintza y las comparsas llaman a "pasarlo bien sin pasarse" con el alcohol en Aste Nagusia. Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia


----------



## laresial (17 Ago 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Me maravilla la profunda contradición de mensajes como este.
> 
> Así que como el estado no puede tratar a los ciudadanos como personas irresponsables, ponemos a los médicos a determinar quien es apto para tomar drogas y quien no.
> 
> ...



¿Eres médico?
No verdad...

¿Es la mayor parte de la población médico?
No, verdad...

Las drogas son medicamentos, todos los medicamentos, incluidas las drogas deben estar bajo supervisión médica.

Si eres tan listo para saber que medicamentos te sientan bien, y cuales no, adelante, pero el 99% de la población no sabe que le sienta bien, que le sienta mal, y que le puede sentar muy muy mal.

Por ejemplo, heroína, cocaína, cristal, LSD, VALIUM, ansiolíticos, anti-depresivos, son DROGAS que uno no puede ir administrándose según su leal saber y entender, sino que el MÉDICO te hace un análisis, y te RECETA lo que cree más conveniente.

El médico no es un policía. Sino una persona que sabe de medicina del Estado que te ayuda por tu SALUD.

Y los medicamentos, incluidas las drogas ilegales y legales, son peligrosas, y algunas ayudan a tener mejor SALUD.
Si el médico te puede recomendar que dejes de fumar y tomar alcohol, con mayor razón te puede recomendar tomar o no Heroína, aunque tú seas tan listo para decir que:
_"LAMENTABLE POR PATËTICO
Tenéis la mentalidad esclava metida hasta los tuétanos."_

Si soy lamentable por considerar que un médico debe asesorar y llegado el caso imponer su criterio en cuestiones de salud a un ciudadano, pues si, lo creo, salvo para los que crean que pueden solitos decidir por si mismos.

Yo me considero un ignorante en muchísimas cuestiones, las drogas y la salud, es una de ellas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Ago 2017)

Drogas legales (OH)

Teleberri ETB2 ahora:



> Hoy es día de *resaca* en Bilbao tras el primer día de semana grande...
> 
> ...balance muy positivo.
> 
> la primera resaca que -dicen- es la peor



bebe euskadi bebe - YouTube


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Ago 2017)

Youtubers que se drogan en directo pagados por el gobierno


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Sep 2017)

"Pica bien la raya (obviamente de farlopa)". El Ayto de Bilbao lía con una campaña para evitar dañarse las fosas nasales - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Feb 2018)

Santisteve financia un folleto sobre drogas que equipara la cocaína con el cacao


----------



## kikepm (5 Feb 2018)

Randiano, randiano, que retrógrado estás hecho en estos temas.

Deja que la gente se drogue, el principal uso de los medios del estado es la PROHIBICIÓN, no creo que haya ni que dar datos, el porcentaje del león de los encarcelados del mundo son por delitos relacionados con el tráfico de drogas, 

Abre un hilo para exponer la locura de sostener una prohibición que provoca adulteración, crimenes y muerte.

DE ESO ES DIRECTAMENTE RESPONSABLE EL ESTADO Y LOS PROHIBICIONISTAS


----------



## Walter Eucken (5 Feb 2018)

Yo lo que no entiendo es porqué los intentos de adoptar un enfoque de reducción de daños terminan por parecerse a un "si no te drogas eres tonto o eres un rarito". 

Tú lees el prospecto de una aspirina y tienes muy claro los riesgos que asumes. Oiga lo que no sería aceptable para el consumo de una simple aspirina, que no nos lo vendan como adecuado para una sustancia como la cocaína.


----------



## kikepm (5 Feb 2018)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es porqué los intentos de adoptar un enfoque de reducción de daños terminan por parecerse a un "si no te drogas eres tonto o eres un rarito".
> 
> Tú lees el prospecto de una aspirina y tienes muy claro los riesgos que asumes. Oiga lo que no sería aceptable para el consumo de una simple aspirina, que no nos lo vendan como adecuado para una sustancia como la cocaína.



No se de que demonios estás hablando, todas las políticas de reducción de RIESGOS que conozco lo hacen desde el punto de vista del mínimo consumo efectivo, e intentan inculcar que las drogas no son algo para tomárselo a risa.

Es más, el hecho de que en el prospecto del MDMA o de la cocaina no vengan esas importantes advertencias que si vienen en la aspirina son consecuencia directa de la prohibición.


----------



## Walter Eucken (5 Feb 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> No se de que demonios estás hablando, todas las políticas de reducción de RIESGOS que conozco lo hacen desde el punto de vista del mínimo consumo efectivo, e intentan inculcar que las drogas no son algo para tomárselo a risa.
> 
> Es más, el hecho de que en el prospecto del MDMA o de la cocaina no vengan esas importantes advertencias que si vienen en la aspirina son consecuencia directa de la prohibición.



A mi el primer mensaje del hilo no me parece que inculque nada de eso. Y no se si hablamos de lo mismo, yo me refiero a lo que por la red anglo se denomina "harm reduction". 

Y no, no estoy a favor del modelo de guerra contra las drogas.


----------



## Yomismita (6 Feb 2018)

La «guerra contra las drogas» es una engañifa.


----------



## Yomismita (6 Feb 2018)

Aporto el hilo con la entrevista al psiquiatra Javier Aizpiri, pionero en los tratamientos a alcoholicos y adictos, muy interesante lo que comenta de cuando era responsable de drogodependencias, sólo se podía hablar de heroína, se silenciaban los estragos de alcohol y cannabis.

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...racion-drogar-a-jovenes-80-javier-azpiri.html

---------- Post added 06-feb-2018 at 18:50 ----------

Aporto también noticia del País del año 83, en plena crisis de heroína se votaba en contra de incluir alcoholismo y toxicomania «grave y habitual» como causa de incapacitacion.

Miles de familias que han perdido seres queridos, impotentes frente a la famosa frase: «Si él no quiere no hay nada que hacer» gracias a nuestros políticos que miran por el bien del pueblo.

El alcoholismo y la toxicomanía no seran causas de incapacidad para ejercer la tutela | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

El alcoholismo y la toxicomanía no seran causas de incapacidad para ejercer la tutela
Conéctate
Conéctate
Bonifacio de la Cuadra
Madrid 12 MAY 1983

El alcoholismo y la toxicomanía graves y habituales no serán causas de incapacitación, de acuerdo con la modificación más importante introducida ayer por la comisión de Justicia e Interior del Congreso, que comenzó a discutir el proyecto de ley que reforma el Código Civil en materia de tutela. Frente al inicial criterio gubernamental, la comisión citada eliminó la referencia específica al alcoholismo y la toxicomanía, y aprobó un texto según el cual "son causas de incapacitación la enfermedad o deficiencia persistente de carácter fisico o psíquico que impida a la persona gobernarse por sí inisma".El Gobierno había proyectado la modificación del artículo 200 del vigente Código Civil al configurar como causas de incapacitación la enfermedad y la deficiencia mentales, las deficiencias orgánicas o funcionales y el alcoholismo y la toxicomanía graves y habituales, siempre que estas causas impidieran a la persona gobernarse por sí misma. La introducción de estas últimas causas de incapacitación fue explicada por el Gobierno como fruto de la "visión moderna con que se acometía la reforma".

La comisión ha puesto en entredicho esta supuesta modernidad, al aceptar, con las protestas del Grupo Popular, la tesis del comunista Fernando Pérez Royo, mediante una enmienda transaccional socialista que priva de categoría autónoma al alcoholismo y la toxicomanía como causas de incapacitación, sin perjuicio de ambas puedan ser contempladas dentro de la causa genérica de "incapacitación por enfermedad o deficiencia persistente física o psíquica".

* Este artículo apareció en la edición impresa del Jueves, 12 de mayo de 1983

---------- Post added 06-feb-2018 at 18:55 ----------

Eso sí, los artistas de la ceja dan la solución a las «madres de la droga»... la solución final.

Víctor Manuel - La madre - YouTube

EXPRÉS (Daniel Sánchez Arévalo) - YouTube


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Feb 2018)

El alcalde podemita de Zaragoza paga ahora para que se enseñe en las aulas a drogarse “con seguridad”


----------



## GreenBack (25 Feb 2018)

Hay que estimular el consumo. 

El negocio no puede bajar por mucha crisis que haya. si hace falta que se lo saquen de comer, pero que se droguen.

Esto también va bien para que los invasores paguiteros se saquen su sobresueldo y estén contentos, de modo que vengan cada vez más.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Feb 2019)

‘Tupperabis’, las mamás venden maría. Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia

Cannabis "simpático"


----------



## todoayen (15 Feb 2019)

Lo de la destrucción de la familia es evidente, toda buena distopía necesita individuos aislados y solos frente al poder. La familia es todo lo opuesto, aunque te lleves mal, es una relación fuera del sistema y eso es algo que llevan queriendo destruir desde hace tiempo.
Mira los nazis haciendo que los hijos denunciasen a los padres.

Asociando familia a religión y a derecha es como intentan meter su caballo de troya, y también procurando que haya muchos tipos de "Familias", las de madres solas, las de padres gays, solos o en pareja, lesbianas solas o en pareja.....cualquier cosa vale.


----------



## L´oreal (28 Jun 2019)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Además, hay que precisar (cosa que al creador del hilo se le "olvida") que el consumo en España es legal; siendo lo perseguido el comercio y fabricación de la sustancia.



Mentira, su consumo no es legal, a mi me han multado por tenencia(para consumo, si no sería tráfico). 600e un porro en el bolsillo, y la denuncia me vino con sello oficial, no creo haber sido estafado por alguna mafia ilegal.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Oct 2020)

Youtube Promoción de la drogaína: Fundación Canna


----------



## elepwr (3 Oct 2020)

Con el negocio q tienen con el alcohol y tabaco, que es lo que os sorprende?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Abr 2022)

NWO anima a la juventud a drogarse. Es de guapos y enrollados


Genial este articulo https://www.elconfidencial.com/cultura/2022-01-21/euphoria-hbo-max_3361470/




www.burbuja.info


----------

